# Bluetooth dongle + bluetooth headset + skype

## Vies

I was wondering, has anyone used USB bluetooth dongle and bluetooth headset as a wireless headset for  skype calls. Is it possible?

----------

## flazz

i think there is a project getting bluetooth to work with alsa. once it works with alsa skype should work fine.

----------

## Tuomaz

I have just got this setup to work!  :Smile:  Look at this thread. I use a D-Link DBT-120 (USB bluetooth dongle) and a Motorola HS-801 headset. It works fine together with Skype 1.1.0.3

----------

## seto

My hardware:

- Logitech HS02-V07 headset

- Some cheap old transparent blue CNet BT dongle

My adventures into bluetooth world:

Windows = Didn't even include a BT stack until recently, and the WIDCOMM stack is complete bullshit with its stupid license files that don't even work with some hardware.

OSX = I get lockups after using RFCOMM with my mobile phone, and special hardware/firmware is needed to support all BT functions (I tried that though, but spending another 40 bucks just to get Headset? That hurts.)

Linux = Everything works like a charm

Easy choice  :Smile: 

----------

